

YouTube TV - kirillzubovsky
https://www.youtube.com/tv#/browse

======
randartie
Was difficult for me to realize that I had to scroll to change 'channel'
instead of just clicking on the big icons on the left. I suppose this is for
tablets, etc

~~~
kirillzubovsky
I am glad you said it. I refreshed the page a few times until I accidentally
scrolled down and realized what happened. Overall, the page looks good, but
the scrolling experience is terribly designed.

------
omgmog
You can control it remotely from your phone too which is really nice :D

